# WOOHOOO I've got wigglers(no no not me ,the fish)



## wackamole (Feb 2, 2005)

Looked in my krib tank and inside the coconut shell i ve got wigglers. I knew they were nesting but i couldnt see if they laid any eggs.And sure enough i got home last night and looked inside and they were all wiggleing around, i'd say about a 100 or so.


----------



## mk_ultra (Feb 26, 2005)

Great! what kind of Krib? The regular Pulcher?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations! :fun: :fish:


----------

